# Taurus 2



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Based on my old Taurus and Paladin designs... This one is extremely ergonomic, ambidextrous, easily pocketed and just the right size for a variety of shooting needs.

I'm thinking about sending this one off to Peter Hogan and get some castings done.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks like another good one !


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a winner.

What material is that one made from?


----------



## uk_shooter (Mar 7, 2017)

That look's really comfy in the hand!

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Get these molded in poly, Mr. Hays, and you've got a sale right here.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks comfortable, congrats on another winner


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks like a good, comfy, pinch/hammergrip shooter.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very Nice!!!

Florida Forks


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Another great frame from Master Bill!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Another great looking shooter Bill!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*It compliments your watch - nice fashion touch. I like it as shown, in cast metal - not so much.*


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks comfy, a metal one would be so cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like another good frame


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We need some shooting videos of this thing in action !


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah a nice card cut


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

treefork said:


> We need some shooting videos of this thing in action !


Imahaveto agree with treefork. Give us one o them sweet sweet videos.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Bill, Great design work! -CD


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks awesome. Nice shape to it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a video of the Taurus in use... It is accurate to within competition standards and parameters and I only shot it once before the video, checking for wear spots and such...Who knows, with a little more practice what this thing is capable of!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Here's a video of the Taurus in use... It is accurate to within competition standards and parameters and I only shot it once before the video, checking for wear spots and such...Who knows, with a little more practice what this thing is capable of!


I enjoyed this video because it is a very realistic shooting session with a very small target like that. That is one reason I appreciated MJ's vids. Hits or misses he posted.

Good on you Bill.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Good point Ray 
Great video Mr Hays


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'll be ordering a polymer version when available. * :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great Work on this one Bill. It looks like a great design, that is user friendly for the newer slinger or well seasoned vet.

More then likely will need one or two of these in my life.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice looking frame Bill. Looks great in black!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

It is an interesting exercise to follow the various designs over the years, those continued and those dropped. 
This one is interesting indeed. Watching you shoot it is a given as you always cut the card and light the match in whatever permutations we come up with. Congratulations Sir William, may this be another successful product in your extensive collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Sometimes I look the PP website to find the Taurus 2 and see its price but still it there isn't.
Already I've nominated a slingshot for this month but it's strange nobody nominated it...


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

That's the way it goes. Things have not changed very much. About two to three years ago when I was very active on the forum I posted many slingshots that in my mind would have been nominated based on the number of comments it received. It was and that month it was done in by one vote. After that I lost interest in this part of the hobby. So persist young man. What is to be will be.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

That's a looker Bill!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, but apart the nomination, somebody can answer my main question? Is the Taurus 2 available and what's its price?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Ok, but apart the nomination, somebody can answer my main question? Is the Taurus 2 available and what's its price?


It's not available yet Marco .


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks great Sir Bill! Would make a nice 80th birthday present 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That ion polymer would be great. Also would be nice to see those attachment posts on the poly scorpion...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I'll be ordering one in Poly if they reach that point.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Protos and castings are back from Pete, ( http://www.Proshotcatapults.com ) once again super work! I was one of the first to fully support and encourage them in their work... and once you see what they can do you'll see why!:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

BH - Video is unavailable?

I really hope the Taurus makes it to the polymer range.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know what the problem is.... I'm stuck down at the guest house while the rains continue from the hurricane, so I'm using my 4g hotspot connection and my laptop setup for CAD and graphic art, instead of my normal computer and connection...

Anyway, here's the URL, someone else will probably have to repost the proper way for the little youtube play window to come up I guess.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

thanks Bill - That worked.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for that video Bill. I thought I'd watched most of your videos but sure missed this one. I needed that. You just kept shooting until you got er done. I couldn't hit anything yesterday...except for my left hand right in the finger/thumb web. Didn't even bother to go back out at sundown to shoot some more.;....but got up this morning as the rooster crowed and was shooting as the sun came up. Shot some of my best shots this morning....same slingshot, same target, same distance. I never had off days with a rifle or revolver or even my 1911. But with the slingshot, I never know if I'm going to be hitting or missing the target consistently. Been really working on the aiming stick exercise and keeping the same stance throughout my shooting....as I watched this video, I noticed how you followed the same routine for each shot. I needed that. I move around too much. Glad you mentioned the squirrel watching you because I kept wondering what you were looking at before each shot as you looked away from the target. My dog has gone from hiding when I shoot to watching me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I must say the Taurus cast in aluminum is AMAZING ! It feels and shoots great . The camouflage pattern is aesthetically pleasing to the eye . Another winner by the man, the myth the legend .


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Those are some good looking and very comfortable looking slingshots. I'll be looking forward to you getting them up for sale on your website.


----------

